# Cooking Day



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

So, do people have a designated day of the week where they cook 18 thousand calories of food up to prepare them for the rest of the week?

For example, do you bake 20 chicken breasts, boil 2 pots of rice, and cook vegetables up on a saturday, and then store equal quantities of this food together in 18-24 neat tupperware containers so that you are stocked for the week?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

I think I'll start doing this.


I was thinking, what if I need to eat like 6 times a day.

Ok, so, I got breakfast covered, because I make that everyday.

Then I have a snack, but I'm not sure what it should be.  Maybe a apple, and whey protien shake and some almonds?  Or bigger?

So then lunch, or meal 3 as it should be called will contain a chicken breast, rice, and vegetables.  It needs fats though.  Maybe some organic PB, or almonds, or something, or hmmm, I don't know.


Meal 4 looks like meal 2, but again, I don't know.


Now meal 5 is like dinner, and contains a chicken breast, or maybe 2.  It's alot like meal 3.


Meal 6 is cottage cheese and organic PB, and something else. 

I think it sounds good, so the meals I make on the weekend cover meals 3 and 5.  That should save time that I don't have.

True Story


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

I cook my food fresh every day


----------



## Caesar (Apr 2, 2006)

Ive been thinking about cooking up a few days worth of chicken, but never get around to it. It's a pain to cook chicken 3 times a day for 10 or 15 minutes. Its sort of a waste of time.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 2, 2006)

I cook and pack the meals that i need to have at the office (M#2, M#3, M#4)
2 is rice veggies tuna
3 is rice chicken veggies
4 is a shake (oats + protein prwder)

I prepare these on sun late afternoon, pack them into individual containers and store in the fridge. During the week, all i have to do is pcik the right containers, dump into my backpack and I'm off to work!

Dyl are u serious about that diet??!! it could use some work.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I cook and pack the meals that i need to have at the office (M#2, M#3, M#4)
> 2 is rice veggies tuna
> 3 is rice chicken veggies
> 4 is a shake (oats + protein prwder)
> ...





No.. .I uh, it's a rough sketch.


----------



## MyK (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a personal chef


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2006)

I cook my meals right before I eat them!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I cook my meals right before I eat them!!!





Yeah, maybe if everyone made 450k a year, and had a person chef, they could do this too.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Apr 2, 2006)

yeaa I am going to start buying lots of stuff to cook during sunday so I can have it all week..

-Chicken Breast
-Hardboiled Eggs
-Rice
-Pasta
etc..


----------



## SubliminalX (Apr 2, 2006)

I grill all my meats on one day, pack em tupperware and store them in the fridge.  You can't have raw meat sitting around in the fridge for 6 days before you cook it, it goes bad.


----------

